# IT'S PLAYDATE TIME!!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Time again for my semi annual Havanese (East Coast) playdate. 
to be held on June 6th in Hillsborough, NJ 
(Raindate June 13th)\
Bring your own lawn chairs!! 

Come and eat, drink, play, and support a great charity. 

My charity this time is "Puppy Mill Awareness Day" They are a non profit 501 3org. who educates the public about the connection between Mills and pet stores/brokers and internet puppy and dog sales. They also rescue and rehabilitate puppy mill breeding dogs. They have been rescuing dogs for 28 years, and mill dogs for 16 years. Kathy will be here to answer any of your questions regarding this great charity. 

They are in need of monetary donations as well as 
Soft training treats 
Throw size blankets
collars/harnesses/leads
Potty Pads
Bleach 
Paper towels
Natures Miracle 

They also collect old cell phones, tablets and ipods to recycle for much needed donations. 

So please consider coming, and having a great time as well as helping out a great cause. 

Please let me know if you can come - give me your names as well as the names of your pups!!!!!

PEOPLE COMING SO FAR 
Laurie/Gabe Lily, Lexi, Logan , Laila
Lauren & Vinnie Massimo
Kevin & Shannon Ozzy, Tucker & Aisling
Brie Jasper & Sadie 
JUlie Piper & Riley 
Donna, Janet, Ellie Vera, Rosie, Olive & Parker
Linda Scudder, Freddie & Bella 
Marielle Molly 
Jen & David Timmy & Mae 
January & Craig Raffi, Rinci & Ari 
Barbara, Matt Shea & Lucy 
Janet BAcci & Bella 
Rita Riley & Reo 
Pam +4 Harley & Finn
Janet & Michael Archie 
Nancy & Kurt Lily
Adrienne , Steve+kids Bailey 
Kristin & Tony Lito & Nico
LOrraine Beau, Buddy, Benji & Chester 
Nick, Linda & Matt Ocho, Bella, Sophie
Joan Bella & Lenny 
Meredith Honey
Bonnie, Biagio Benjamin
Elizabeth & Mike Molly, Bailey & Erie & Sammy
Janice Eli
Sue Lucy, Coco & Ruby
Sheri, DAve Bo 
Cynthia Kaya
Katie Cole
Marielle, Marianne Molly
Heather & David Bear & Buddy 
Poornima & Ajit Benji & Lizzie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Count us in!! Thanks Laurie!! Great cause too


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

We'll be there!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cant Wait!!... Lauren, Vinnie and Mossimo :whoo:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yippee! I just found out I got the day off from work! I will be there with Riley and Reo. 1 human and 2 dogs. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't wait - Archie, myself, and Michael will be there! You are such a sweetheart to do this!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump......... Linda no mace allowed lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL!!! Funny Dave


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie, Do you have a lot of people coming so far?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thankfully, LInda's sweet babies get along great with my 4 - so no mace is necessary. 

We are down in number this time!!! I hope that if you think that you can come, that you will let me know as soon as possible. I need to start cooking and preparing for the number of people coming!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WE are up to 45 pups so far!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

yippee!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are three weeks away from the East Coast - Havanese playdate!!! 
Anyone else think that they can come???? We would love to have you!!
I think that we are over 50 Havs now!!


Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: If I am counting right - we are up to 60 Havs! This might be a record!!!!!!!

Anyone else want to come????


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone want a dog door? I am giving away two. One is a double flap HALE dog door. It will go thru a wall or door. The other dog door inserts into most standard sliding glass doors. If anyone thinks they can use it, I will bring it. Otherwise they are going in the trash.

I really hope my 3 grow in the next 3 weeks. I scalped them and they look terrible!

I ATTACHED PICTURES OF BOTH DOORS.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, I might like the sliding door one! As long as we can figure out how to have the alarm censor be ok, I would love for my guys to have one. 

See you in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had someone already contact me about the sliding glass door one. She is measuring and sending me pictures of her sliding glass door to see if it will work. If it's not the right size, I will let you try it. The alarm sensors will be fine. You will just have to reposition them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well..... everyone needs to start praying for good weather on SAturday!!!

It is supposed to rain all week, with possible showers on Saturday 

I will post Thursday night or Friday morning if there will be a postponement to the 13th. 

Sorry


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The weather is looking good now! People must be praying!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> The weather is looking good now! People must be praying!


Linda, don't forget the pics . lol


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes I saw that too Linda!.. Rain is moving further away!.. Keep dancing for no rain showers!



lfung5 said:


> The weather is looking good now! People must be praying!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I hope all of you have a wonderful time!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can';t wait to see everyone!


----------



## Havlover22 (Apr 5, 2011)

I will be there rain or shine...lol even if Laurie cancels...but the weather seems better than what was being predicted. I am committed to make the drive so please let the sun shine in!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Weathers looking perfect! No rain in the forecast yahoo!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just checked Accuweather, 79.. (feels like 81) Sunny and Beautiful! :whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Have fun everyone!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Last I spoke with Laurie there were 68 Hav's! We are so excited. I gave the pups some bad haircuts so nobody laugh!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it still on? It rained here last night,  , but it might be different where Laurie lives.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I heard it was still on. See you guys soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I want the weathermans job!!! yesterday - said today would be sunny and 80 degrees. wake up to see it says we will possibly get showers this am. 

WE ARE ON!!! All the food was made already - so we are having it. If we get a little shower, we will all survive. Just bring an umbrella to sit out the shower, which will pass - if we even have one. 

After noon will be great!!!! We are all ready!!!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

We will be there!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I sure hope that people took some pictures and can post them! I was too busy to take any


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Can the person who made the kale salad please share the recipe?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jen made the Kale salad! I would also love the recipe I am addicted to Wegman's Kale salad and it was similar.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

where the hell are the pics?:frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda ? op2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is one of the whole group!

Darn, I am having problems posting it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

trying again


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for being the best host ever!! We had such a good time Can't wait until fall!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Always great to see the group photo!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Linda = as always it was a great day!! And K - your donation came SAturday, just in time - thank you so much. 

All of your donations will help "little poodle" who you met at the playdate to get his dental and some much needed vet care. And to help Kathy keep her babies warm and clean!! You guys are the greatest!!!!!

Here is a picture of my dear friend Dana who flew all the way from CA to come for a visit and for the playdate!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

come out ,come out wherever you are. In a world where everyone with two ears carries a smart phone , there has to be more pics .


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

I will be posting some pictures later this evening or tomorrow  

Stay tuned!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like it was a fun day! So pretty and green


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thanks Linda = as always it was a great day!! And K - your donation came SAturday, just in time - thank you so much.
> 
> All of your donations will help "little poodle" who you met at the playdate to get his dental and some much needed vet care. And to help Kathy keep her babies warm and clean!! You guys are the greatest!!!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of my dear friend Dana who flew all the way from CA to come for a visit and for the playdate!


Lovely photo!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Some photos from Laurie's awesome play date....*





































Credit to my darling mother for taking these


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*And some more*


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Last ones*

















What a great great day!!!>..:drum:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures Lauren!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lauren, thanks to your Mom for taking the pics that she did! I am not sure that many people took them. It was such a fantastic day!!! and Lauren, thanks again for all your goodies for Puppy Mill Awareness Day!!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I will try a few.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Rta!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Rita - the little dog in the middle is "little poodle" who is blind and deaf, and part of Puppy Mill Awareness Day -


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the pics Rita.


----------

